# taking pregnancy test after clomid



## elizabeth_243

My husband and i have been trying to concieve for a few months now. my dr started me on clomid last month so this is my first cycle. i know i ovulated on day 19 of my cycle today is the day 31 im confused when i should take the pregnancy test i dont want to waste them. should i wait two weeks since i ovulated or test after the 28th day of my cycle i know it takes a few weeks to come back positive on a test


----------



## CurlySue

Most people see a positive test on the day they miss their period or a few day after. 

If you ovulated on day 19 you go on your normal luteal phase. If that's 14 days then test if AF hasn't shown up in 2 or 3 days time. If it's 15 test in 3 or 4 days, etc.


----------



## elizabeth_243

thank you. im not sure what my luteal phase is though i have pcos and never have my periods. this is very confusing for me. i think i may wait about 7 days and take a test hopefully that will show


----------



## CurlySue

A normal luteal phase is between 12 and 16 days.


----------



## sparkle83

I'd give it 12 days at absolute minimum after O, but be aware it may be up to day 20 to show pos. Good luck!


----------



## Jan34

I just conceived on 3rd round of clomid, got my bfp with an early hpt at 11dpo. Only tested so early as my discharge down there had changed mind you, usual advice is to wait until 14dpo.

Good luck.


----------



## JASMAK

With my first child, I got a BFP at 7dpo. My daughter was later, and I had missed my period. The three other pregnancies (miscarried) all ranged from 7-10dpo for + test, but it all really depends on the test, and when implantation occurred etc. I am a test addict so I buy the dollar store cheapies for day to day testing at about 7dpo, and then if I think I see a line, I go and buy a more expensive one, like a digital. good luck


----------

